# South Wales cruise to ADI Castle Coombe 13th October



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi folks,
who's going to Castle Coombe on Sat 13th , the ADI http://www.audidriverinternational.co.uk/

Lots of Audi's , TTOC stand , track action , trade stands etc (get some mods :twisted: )

i am looking to organise a morning cruise over , details TBC

Who's interested ?

UPDATE

Meet up at Mcdonalds car park , just off the M4 Coldra roundabout (Cletic Manor Resort turn off )

*8 am* nice and early !

Mark

Don't forget to PM clived for TTOC stand passes


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

think i'm in


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

u got your ride back yet mark?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

chrishTT said:


> u got your ride back yet mark?


 Hi Chris,
no still in bits at APS , just waiting on the Custom downpipe and a few other bits and pieces,

should be getting back this week comming

Mark.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Mark..Pm'd ya

Matt


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

Aye go on then,
Looks like the whole gang will be in the TT for this,Should be interesting!!
Cheers 
J


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Put me down as a probable at the moment. I've got some work stuff to sort out, but should be ok by then.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Major Problem said:


> Put me down as a probable at the moment. I've got some work stuff to sort out, but should be ok by then.


Go on Emyr ....you know you want to


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 1, 2007)

How come everything is always organised for the weekend I'm in work! FFS! Never mind, maybe soon!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Bulldog said:


> How come everything is always organised for the weekend I'm in work! FFS! Never mind, maybe soon!


 Hey Bulldog 

where you based , i am guessing quite local as you are an Ospreys fan !

Will be organising something local soon

Mark


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

bulldog...you could always join the Somerset bash at Weston this weekend(7th)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=95874

I'll be visiting

Matt


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm in - with some Â£ to spend on new wheels!!


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

O5prey said:


> I'm in - with some Â£ to spend on new wheels!!


hope to be there too with Â£ to spend on push chairs and baby seat :?


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Mark

Count me in for Castle Combe 13th October. Are there any special arrangements or do we just park in the general car park? How early should I get there? Are we going to have a stand for South West Group? Can I be on it?

Sally


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Sally, TTOC have their own allocated parking area. See the main thread for ADI

Matt


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Cheers Matt

Got ticket online. Wonder if postal strike will hold it up??? 

Sally


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm going to wait and pay at the gate...just in case!!

Did you PM cliveD Sally for TTOC parking?

Matt


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Matt,
Sorry, don't know who CliveD is. Where do I find him?

Sally


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sally Woolacott said:


> Hi Matt,
> Sorry, don't know who CliveD is. Where do I find him?
> 
> Sally


 Hi Sally,
have a look at page 12 of the following thread , clived is arranging the passes for the TTOC car area

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... &start=110

See you there 

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Should have my TT back in time for the weekend , 3 weeks without it   long story ,brake pipes , Germany etc

I will post up meeting times etc Thursday or Friday

Mark.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Might need a lift over to Coombe if anyone has room 

My car should be ready tomorrow at APS , tomorow is my day off and the only day i can collect. The long awaited parts have arrived , being the brake lines they want to make sure all is 100% before giving me the car back , worse case scenario it will be ready on Friday , but i wont be able to get there 

Ed has offered to drive it down to Coomb on Saturday for me if i can get there

So anyone with a spare seat going over _just in case_  please let me know

Thanks Mark


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

I won't be along on Saturday. Hoping that I'm gonna be finished in work by the time the rugby semis are on. :x


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

I am defo coming now folks

Bringing a Few items to Shift
:lol: :lol:

Mattyr - I will bring the boost pipe for you.

Mark let me know meeting times - promise not to sleep late, like Donny :lol: But still got there earlier than you lot

thanks

Jay

www.ttspares.com


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

1st Post Updated

See you all on Saturday 

Mark


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

8 o'clock tomorrow morning it is then!!

Cheers Jay...see you in the am

Matt


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

Unfortunatly flu virus has taken a grip in the household.
So won't be able to make it, But have a good un guys!!!


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

So who's meeting at the coldra tomorrow @ 8am then

cheers
jay


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

me...Jay can you put those trim bits in to see if i can match colour please

Matt


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

yes no probs mate, see you tomorrow


----------

